# The Christmas tree is up!



## slavetoabunny (Dec 15, 2009)

Hubby came home with the most perfect tree last night. He picked it out all by himself. I'm so proud of him, lol! Here is my beautiful tree. Let's see a pic of yours.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 15, 2009)

My familys tree is not up yet but I shall post if it is up soon.
Your tree is lovely!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 15, 2009)

here is mine but you cant see the lights because of the setting i used,lol.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 15, 2009)

Beautiful Fran! I had to take my picture with the flash off to get the lights to show up.

More tree pictures please!!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 16, 2009)

:bump



Where are those Christmas trees folks!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Dec 18, 2009)

Here is mine. With complementary cottontail underneath


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 18, 2009)

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> Here is mine. With complementary cottontail underneath


Looking for presents? or guarding the tree,lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 18, 2009)

Instead of one big one we are doing 3 small ones. :biggrin2:


----------



## Saudade (Dec 18, 2009)

Poor Mouse_Chalk! Her tree went up and then came down just as fast!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 18, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> Poor Mouse_Chalk! Her tree went up and then came down just as fast!


It's true!  We put our tree up on 2nd December and even though we were watering it etc, by last weekend you barely had to touch a branch and there was a shower of pine needles. The ornaments started falling off because there weren't enough needles on the branches to hold them on. It got so bad that on Sunday morning, I took the lights and decorations off and it went. This is how it looked when I took it down:






It's the saddest thing in the world to have to take down a dead Christmas tree 2 weeks before Christmas!

We went to a proper tree place and got a new tree, which is very healthy and lovely. The people there couldn't believe what had happened and promised us that if anything went wrong with their tree, they'd give us a full refund, although of course it's fine. 

This is our new tree!








And this is a very big coincidence, but as I was writing this post, there was a knock at the door. It turned out to be the manager of the store we bought the dead tree from, who'd got Steve's angry letter of complaint and come round to apologise! He bought us some presents 'to try and make up for it'- a SEVEN FOOT artificial tree, a set of blue icicle indoor/outdoor lights, a set of baubels and some tinsel. We're still in hysterics from it. And we have no idea what to do with a 7ft tree!! :shock:


----------



## BethM (Dec 18, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> :bump
> 
> 
> 
> Where are those Christmas trees folks!



No tree here!

I love ornaments, and have a big collection of them, but don't care much for putting up a Christmas tree. LOL!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Dec 18, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *Hazel-Mom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Here is mine. With complementary cottontail underneath
> ...


Guarding the tree. It is "her" tree, and she loves hanging out under it.
Could there be a happier bunny?


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Dec 18, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :bump
> ...


Do you display them some other way? I wouldn't mind pictures of that too 
Here, we'd have "murder on our hands" if we didn't put up a tree, LOL.
Hazel would be all over us, asking for her tree


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 18, 2009)

Hilde you put the tree up just for her,lol.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 18, 2009)

Now this one one relaxed bunny!


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Dec 18, 2009)

Here is mine!


----------



## BethM (Dec 18, 2009)

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> Do you display them some other way? I wouldn't mind pictures of that too
> Here, we'd have "murder on our hands" if we didn't put up a tree, LOL.
> Hazel would be all over us, asking for her tree



No, I don't really display them at all. This year, I was given a bunny ornament, and I purchased two others (a metal leaf and a wooden bird), and they're currently just sitting out on my desk. Will pack them away after the holidays.

I think I like ornaments so much because I always put up my grandparent's tree for them when I was young. They were stationed in Germany for a fewyears in the 60's, and most of their ornaments are beautiful glass ornaments that they got over in Europe. I always loved seeing those! Probably my fondest memory of when I was a kid. This might sound morbid, but I really hope to someday inherit those ornaments.

That's so adorable, that Hazel likes the tree! ILOVE the photosof her lying under it!:inlove: I think my bunnies would just eat a tree.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 18, 2009)

*pocketsizedrhino wrote: *


> Here is mine!


Beautiful!!! How tall is it? The room looks like it has high ceilings. I love your Snowman nightlight too.


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you! 
The tree is 7.5 feet and I believe we have 9' ceilings.


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 18, 2009)

Our basement has drop ceilings so no star.  And it's very plain this year... I couldn't find any of our ornaments!!! So just balls and lights. Ho hum.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Dec 18, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> *Hazel-Mom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Do you display them some other way? I wouldn't mind pictures of that too
> ...


Beth, I LOVE those kinds of ornaments too! That is what I grew up with in Belgium as well.
My parents had those lovely glass fiddles, birds, etc. Someday I hope to find some here too. Unfortunately not many of my parents' ornaments survive.

Here's the latest of Hazel under her tree. At most she just takes a little nibble now and then, not much at all.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 19, 2009)

Those pictures of Hazel are SO ADORABLE!!! Lol. Happy as a clam for sure. Everyone's trees are so beautiful! I won't be having a Christmas tree this year (no room!), but will gladly ogle all the other tree pictures .


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 19, 2009)

Tree 1 Can't put many ornaments on it since it isn't that kind of tree. The blue stars at the bottom are the animal ones we did last year. Each one on this tree is for the animals lost. Sam;Logan;Mace;Merlin;Elijah
















Tree 2 this is one of a two pack. This tree has animals we planned on getting. Bo;Kashi;Jax;Dallas;Connor;Apple









Tree 3 Animals we didnt plan. Elvis;Chibi;Wyatt;Teresa
































Just need one for Montana and Gabriel now. Need something I can engrave their names.


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 19, 2009)

My tree (I didn't get a real one this year; they are expensive! So I used my little artificial one.)







I won't take a pic of it with the lights on, because I'm really disappointed in them. Too few lights, and not colorful enough. However, as small as this little tree is, it still is okay.


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 19, 2009)

P.S. Hazel really looks to be in her element under the Christmas tree! She's waiting for Santa Bun to arrive, no doubt.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah yeah I know its kinda gay. We could not afford a tree this year so we made our own out of lights. 

Thats the kids stockings they got more presents in the mail from family so we put them back up.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Dec 20, 2009)

That looks just fine, Kat 
One year, when I was a single mom with 3 kids, I just fastened a big pine branch on the wall and decorated that. That was our "tree" that year  the kids were just as happy with that.
Luckily Grandma overseas always sent several presents too, so we at least had something under the "tree".


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Dec 20, 2009)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> P.S. Hazel really looks to be in her element under the Christmas tree! She's waiting for Santa Bun to arrive, no doubt.


Maybe she looks to be in her element under the tree, because she is. She's a Brush Rabbit after all, lol. (At least that's what my husband thinks she is).

I think she doesn't really care about Santa Bun, she's happier when her "big sister and big brother" arrive back from college. Those are her big presents every year :biggrin2:.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 20, 2009)

Jen, your new tree looks great. The old tree... I'm at a loss for words. :shock:

Hilde, your Hazel bunny looks so comfortable! 

I think I'm like Beth. I don't do Christmas at my house, but I do set up my mother's artificial tree every year. It's a very nice one, and I'm a control freak about how the decorations are placed on it, so it takes me about 3 hours,


----------



## hln917 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Yeah yeah I know its kinda gay. We could not afford a tree this year so we made our own out of lights.
> 
> Thats the kids stockings they got more presents in the mail from family so we put them back up.


That's actually a smart idea!


----------



## hln917 (Dec 21, 2009)

Here's our tree. This is the first year since we've been married that we didn't get the tallest, fattest real tree. Didn't want the buns to get to it. So here it is~


----------



## Jenson (Dec 23, 2009)

Our tree is quite battered, the dogs have knocked it over a few times!


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 24, 2009)

Jenson wrote:


> Our tree is quite battered, the dogs have knocked it over a few times!


The second dog from the left looks like he's smiling


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 24, 2009)

*Jenson wrote: *


> Our tree is quite battered, the dogs have knocked it over a few times!


Magnificent looking dogs!!!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's our midget tree..I didn't feel like dealing with our 9ft artificial..that wasn't pre-lit..so I found this prelit 6ft at Wal-Mart for $25, and managed to put all our 9ft'ers ornaments on it.. plus tinsel and garland..


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Jenson wrote: *


> Our tree is quite battered, the dogs have knocked it over a few times!


What truly beautiful dogs!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 29, 2009)

Forgot to show this.


----------

